# Nach Iframe laden, wieder nach oben scrollen



## MediaPlanet (24. August 2003)

Hi, arbeite viel mit iframes. Habe newssystem geschrieben. Meine Seite http://www.mp-world.net  Nun wenn ich von einem Iframe in einen anderen lade, soll er wieder nach ganz oben automatisch scrollen. Probiert es mal aus, damit ihr es seht. Nimmt mal ne news die ganz unten ist, und dann seht ihr das er an der stelle beleibt, und in den neuen Frame nicht automatisch nach oben scrollt. Helft mir bitte


----------



## Fabian H (24. August 2003)

Versuchs mal mit windpw.scrollTo(0, 0), oder window.parent.scrollTo(0, 0), je nach dem, ob du den iFrame oder die Seite hochscrollen willst .


----------



## MediaPlanet (24. August 2003)

wo soll ich das da einfügen


----------



## MediaPlanet (27. August 2003)

Sag mal bitte wie ich das einfügen soll! Und wo


----------



## Fabian H (28. August 2003)

Wie änderst du den Inhalt des iFrames?

```
<a href="ziel.html" onClick="window.parent['iframename'].location='ziel.html';
 window.scrollTo(0,0)">
```


----------



## MediaPlanet (28. August 2003)

```
$text5 = "... <img src='http://www.mp-world.org/Grafiken/HP-Grafiken/news.gif'><a target='_parent' href='fullnews.php?id=$ausgabe[id]'>a>";
```

So gebe ich das an. Also der Text wird vorher gekürzt. Dann drückt man auf mehr! 

Was muss bei iframename rein. Habe glaube ich meinen Iframes keine Namen gegeben!


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (28. August 2003)

Den Link einfach entsprechend verändern und den Iframes Namen geben.


----------



## MediaPlanet (28. August 2003)

Das klappt nicht. Muss ich dem Frame extra noch, also nicht dort in dem Link von oben, sondern den Frame noch den Namen definieren Oder wie i dont know


----------

